# Load for CVA Optima 2



## RomeWolf (Sep 29, 2019)

Son picked up a CVA Optima 2 0.50 cal and we need to work up a load for whitetails.  Going to use Blackhorn 209 powder.  Have the 209 breech plug and Blackhorn's suggested CCI primers.  Any suggestions on bullets and grains of powder to start?  This is our first time developing a load.


----------



## Deernut3 (Sep 29, 2019)

Not sure about the Blackhorn (i just bought some myself) but i understand 90 or 100 grain by volume is a sweet spot. The Hornady SST 240 grain i believe, it has a red sabot and red ballistic tip has shot great groups no matter what powder charge I've used. I just bought some Hornady XTP with the green sabot to try. I've been a bit disapointed in the SST's performance on deer as they don't seem to expand very much leaving not a great blood trail.


----------



## BarnesAddict (Sep 29, 2019)

Just about any modern inline capable of shooting BH209, shoots well with 100 to 110grs VOLUME.  Put a Barnes 290gr T-EZ on top it.


----------



## dwhee87 (Sep 30, 2019)

I use 100 gr of the Buckhorn 209, pushing a Powerbelt 245 gr.AeroTip. Pretty solid results.I've found the Powerbelts load a lot easier than other sabots.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Sep 30, 2019)

dwhee87 said:


> I use 100 gr of the Buckhorn 209, pushing a Powerbelt 245 gr.AeroTip. Pretty solid results.I've found the Powerbelts load a lot easier than other sabots.


I also have seen excellent results from the Aerotip and 100gr load.
Complete pass through several times and never stopped one.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Sep 30, 2019)

2 50 Grains pellets of 777 and a Powerbelt 245 grain Aero Tip for accuracy and pass through.  Never lost a deer shot at with this combination or coyote.


----------



## rugerfan (Oct 1, 2019)

Just sighted mine in a few weeks ago with 2 50 Grain Triple 7 pellets and 250 Grain Hornaday SST's.  3 Shots at 100 inside 1 1/2"  The 2 shots from a fouled barrel were actually touching.  

Have never shot anything with a muzzleloader as of yet, hopefully that changes thos year.


----------



## Gbr5pb (Oct 3, 2019)

Been shooting 3 pellets and a 295 powerbelt in my traditions since got it on clearance at wallyworld back in 2008. Shoots 2 inch group at 100 and puts the wack on 250 pound hog. Hadn’t saw any need to try anything else?


----------



## tdc4dade4 (Oct 12, 2019)

My traditions performs well with 90 grains of bh209 and a 250 grain sst , but I have to agree with deernut I haven't been pleased as far as blood trails , Definitely looking for something better


----------



## VEARL (Dec 9, 2020)

I SHOOT CAST "REAL" BULLETS ANS HORNDAY 240 GR. HTP HOLLOW POINT OVER 70 GRNS OF BLACK POWDER


----------



## Deerhead (Dec 10, 2020)

2 White Hots and 245gn Powerbelt.


----------



## the Lackster (Dec 10, 2020)

My wolf is extremely partial to a 90gr charge of blackhorn 209, cci shotgun primer, pushing a 300 grain sst.


----------

